
This is what it will be like to protest in 2020 - gasull
http://fusion.net/story/362575/protest-2020-future-surveillance-activism-police/
======
reacharavindh
Yes, the surveillance state is pretty bad at the moment. But, the smart ones
always find a way around. Because of the obsessive surveillance, the tech
savvy are going to find better and better ways of fighting against state
surveillance machinery. Just like how I run some scripts occasionally to
confuse Google about what I search for. Keep multiple online personalities. By
2020, I hope there will be a thoroughly encrypted messaging app run by some
folks in Iceland or Switzerland that just acts like a utility and not gunning
for its user's data.

------
jaddood
So... no one comments for privacy reasons or what? You have to know something:
it is true that they are powerful and dangerous, but knowing that and
_fearing_ it, without having the greatest hope in change means you're even
weaker, and they're even more powerful. Don't let them creep you out. They are
creepy, but nowadays the only way out is to not be afraid and to just ditch
it!

~~~
NotSammyHagar
No one is afraid. We are almost already there. It's clearly a bad thing to get
to persistent surveillance, and the us at least has done a bad job resisting
the lure of this. "Keep this info, improve law enforcement chances" is the
saying and we never say now.

